# 2006-2007 Top 10



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I couldn't resist. I know, I know - guys leave early, lots of things can happen, but go ahead. Give me at least you preseason Top 10.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

This is just a quick top 10 without much thought. I tried to keep G'town out of it but I couldn't think of other teams that I thought would be better. This will be an interesting thread I'm going to looking forward to. 

1. UNC
2. Kansas
3. UCLA
4. Ohio St. 
5. Florida (assuming everyone but Noah comes back)
6. Villanova 
7. UT (Aldridge out, everyone else back)
8. LSU (assuming Tyrus bounces and Big Baby stays)
9. Arizona
10. Georgetown


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

in no specific order:
Florida
UCLA
UNC
Ohio St
Washington
LSU
Texas
Kansas
Boston College
Duke


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Here is an article by Luke Winn of CNNSI on next season's top 10. Not sure if I totally agree but I like Winn a lot.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si_blogs/ncaa_tourney/2006/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. UCLA 
2. Memphis
3. Florida
4. Ohio State
5. North Carolina
6. Kansas
7. Georgetown
8. Pittsburgh
9. Boston College (lose Hinnant and Smith, but return everyone else)
10. Marquette

Memphis returns 8 of their top 9. They will be formiable. I think Georgetown will win the title next year over Ohio State.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1. Florida
2. Memphis
3. UCLA
4. North Carolina
5. Ohio State
6. Kansas
7. GeorgeTown
8. Texas
9. Boston College
10. LSU


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1. UNC
2. Ohio State
3. Florida
4. Kansas
5. UCLA


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

As a die BC fan they will not be as good next year, not even close. And if they are the comittee will give them a 6 seed for a 27-7 record.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

It's too hard for me to make a top 10 unless if I know for sure who is and who isn't coming back. But with Hansbrough coming back, Oden coming in, and possibly Noah and Farmar coming back as well, next year could be a great year for college basketball. The teams at the top will be much better than what this year saw.


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

1. UNC
2. UCLA
3. Ohio State
4. Florida
5. Texas
6. Memphis
7. Kansas
8. Georgetown
9. BC
10. Duke?


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

1. Florida- Assuming Noah, Horford, and Brewer don't jump for the NBA. That would mean their entire starting lineup with Taurean Green and Lee Humphrey will be back and since they just won the title with that lineup, I think its a safe bet to put them on top.

2. Kansas- Brandon Rush, Russell Robinson, Mario Chalmers, Julian Wright, and Sasha Kaun are all back with more experience. The team really came on at the end of last year before being upset by Bradley. Add in top PG recruit Sherron Collins and they will be the class of the Big 12.

3. North Carolina- Hansbrough and Rayshawn Terry are back to lead the way. Their recruiting class is STACKED with Brandan Wright leading the incoming class to join a talented Tar Heels squad. Should win the ACC.

4. Memphis- Shawne Williams and Darius Washington Jr. will have to lead the way without Carney but they still have plenty of talent including incoming freshman Willie Kemp. 

5. Texas- Assuming Tucker and Gibson stay and Aldridge bolts. They have star in the making big man Kevin Durant coming in and with Tucker, Gibson, and Paulino they should be at the top of rankings.

6. LSU- Assuming Thomas bolts but Glen Davis stays. They lose Darrell Mitchell but get Tack Minor back from injury. Tasmin Mitchell and the rest of the guys have the experience of a final four run so they should be even better.

7. Ohio St.- They lose Terence Dials but replace him with Greg Oden which could end up being an improvement. If the rest of the incoming class can live up to the hype, they will be the class of the Big 10.

8. UCLA- Excellent backcourt with Farmar and Affalo as well as Shipp returning from injury. Luc Richard Mbah a Moute(I really wanted to put his name in here haha) is back off his excellent freshman season. The loss of Ryan Hollins inside will hurt though because they don't have much quality depth behind him.

9. Georgetown- They lose alot of talent in Cook, Bowman, and Owens, but with Hibbert and Jeff Green back they have the chance to make a serious run in the tourny.

10. Villanova- Yes they lose Ray and Foye, but Kyle Lowry is back along with sweet shooter Mike Nardi. They also get Curtis Sumpter back from injury and if he can return to his pre-injury form they have one of the top players in the Big East back in the lineup. Will Sheridan and Shane Clark are also back after getting valuable experience in the Cats Elite 8 run.

Honorable Mentions:
California- Leon Powe and Devon Hardin are monsters on the inside.
Boston College- Jared Dudley, Sean Williams, and Marshall are all back but it will be tough to replace Smith.
Alabama- Ronald Steele and Davidson is a deadly inside-outside combo.
Arizona- Mustafa Shakur and Marcus Williams are an excellent duo but replacing Adams will be tough.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's Lunardi's 06-07 Bracket:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/bracketology

Here's Andy Katz's top 25 and then some:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2397667&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab3pos1


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think a list like this is entirely useless at the very least until we see who is declaring for the draft. My preseason top 25 will be appearing shortly thereafter - :banana:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I think a list like this is entirely useless at the very least until we see who is declaring for the draft. My preseason top 25 will be appearing shortly thereafter - :banana:


I agree...and Lunardi's 06-07 bracket is a monumental waste of time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's my top 40 from last year done posted on April 1, 2005.... before the final, and before any publications did their top 10, or anyone did a bracket. : 

Oklahoma was a major disappointment this year. Kentucky was a brutal pick.
Other stinkers - Miami Fla. LMAO at #16.
The picks I am most proud about are LSU #6, Florida #10, and UCLA #14. I don't think many publications had those teams rated that high, and we all know what happened with those teams


1 Oklahoma
2 UConn
3 Kentucky
4 Duke
5 Gonzaga
6 LSU
7 Villanova
8 Boston College
9 Michigan St
10 Florida
11 Texas
12 Stanford
13 Indiana
14 UCLA
15 West Virginia
16 Miami
17 Kansas
18 Georgetown
19 Louisville
20 Arkansas
21 Arizona
22 Temple
23 Memphis
24 Wake Forest
25 Wisconsin
26 Old Dominion
27 Nevada
28 Iowa
29 Texas Tech
30 Virginia Tech
31 Creighton
32 Syracuse
33 Xavier
34 Ohio
35 Air Force
36 North Carolina
37 Wisc-Milwaukee
38 Oregon
39 Illinois
40 Washington


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Stanford was probably your biggest stinker, they were way overrated when the year began. UCLA at 14 was pretty normal, florida at 10 was good and lsu at 6 was a very nice call


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I think Lundardi and Katz's articles are fun reads regardless of how much merit they hold. Obviously a top 25 in June makes more sense than in March.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think people are sleeping on Syracuse. They struggled this year, but have everybody back but GMac and are bringing in Paul Harris. Harris and Devendorf in the backcourt is going to be scary. Any thoughts, JN?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

1. North Carolina
2. LSU
3. Florida
4. UCLA
5. Kansas


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> 2. LSU


is that for real, or just a homer pick?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I think people are sleeping on Syracuse. They struggled this year, but have everybody back but GMac and are bringing in Paul Harris. Harris and Devendorf in the backcourt is going to be scary. Any thoughts, JN?


There's potential there - Watkins, Roberts, Nichols can be an extremely solid senior class if they all mature a bit more.... I am not so sure they will.

Add Harris and Devendorf, who should both be dynamic, and there are really no weak elements in the starting lineup. Although I have never seen an inside combo with such weak control of the ball as Watkins and Roberts... it is frustrating as hell.

Bench is also workmanlike... should be fairly deep. 

I think Jim Boeheim did a somewhat weak job as coach last year... if he can find the proper to utilize the starting lineup they can be top 15.

Also, the Big East will be down alot next year, so that should help there record. 

I'm not so sure if I should be excited about this team or not.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, I agree with you about the seniors. Roberts and Watkins should make up one of the top frontcourt combos in the country, but they are mediocre at best. Roberts especially is just a horrible decision maker. I've seen him step out and swish 3's so effortlessly, yet he still shoots that horrible percentage from the line. I just don't get it...

Nonetheless, those two should give Syracuse enough down low where Devendorf and Harris can take over on the perimeter. Harris is going to be an absolute beast in the Big East, an NCAA version of Ron Artest. 

I actually think the team will improve by getting out from under Gerry McNamara's shadow...

I think Syracuse is at least top 15 right now, maybe higher.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Yeah, I agree with you about the seniors. Roberts and Watkins should make up one of the top frontcourt combos in the country, but they are mediocre at best. Roberts especially is just a horrible decision maker. I've seen him step out and swish 3's so effortlessly, yet he still shoots that horrible percentage from the line. I just don't get it...
> 
> Nonetheless, those two should give Syracuse enough down low where Devendorf and Harris can take over on the perimeter. Harris is going to be an absolute beast in the Big East, an NCAA version of Ron Artest.
> 
> ...


Roberts needs to develop a set of balls..the guy is big but sometime plays like he is a SG...Watkins is gonna have a huge season next year we just needs to get him to finsh strong more..Nichols is streaky as hell but is a good scoring..Devendorf is the only player we got that i think can set up and be a leader to this team even thou we got 3 seniors in the starting lineup..Harris i just praying isnt gonna turn into the next Billy Edelin im pretty sure he wont but everytime i see scouting reports/off court issues and grades on this kid all i can think about is Edelin..But yah i think we are gonna surpise alot of people next year if we can play as a team..That is IF


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TM said:


> is that for real, or just a homer pick?


That's for real.

The most they losing is two players. 

Tack Minor will be solid next season.

Tasmin Mitchell will break out. 

The Tigers will be back in the Final Four.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Florida
2. UCLA
3. Memphis
4. Kansas
5. LSU
6. UNC
7. GeorgeTown
8. Texas (assumin PJ Tucker returns)
9. Ohio State
10.South Missouri State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Roberts needs to develop a set of balls..the guy is big but sometime plays like he is a SG...Watkins is gonna have a huge season next year we just needs to get him to finsh strong more..Nichols is streaky as hell but is a good scoring..Devendorf is the only player we got that i think can set up and be a leader to this team even thou we got 3 seniors in the starting lineup..Harris i just praying isnt gonna turn into the next Billy Edelin im pretty sure he wont but everytime i see scouting reports/off court issues and grades on this kid all i can think about is Edelin..But yah i think we are gonna surpise alot of people next year if we can play as a team..That is IF


Yeah, the only question I have about Paul Harris is whether he will be able to slow his game down and work within the team concept. He seems like one of those guys that likes to do everything himself, not really in terms of being a selfish scorer, but in always having the ball in crucial situations. Hopefully grades won't be an issue, that was a wierd deal with Edelin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dameon Mason (transfer from Marquette) also joins the fray for LSU next year.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> Dameon Mason (transfer from Marquette) also joins the fray for LSU next year.


That should help the perimeter quite a bit. Temple, Mitchell, Minor, and Mason could be a very solid perimeter and LSU will likely still have Davis down low. Magnum Rolle and Chris Johnson are two guys to watch out for if they beef up a bit. They are LONG.


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

Well since Tyrus Thomas will leave for the NBA, LSU won't be up there in the early polls.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

FastbreaK said:


> Well since Tyrus Thomas will leave for the NBA, LSU won't be up there in the early polls.


They should still be top 10.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-UCLA
2-Memphis
3-Florida
4-North Carolina
5-LSU
6-Georgetown
7-Kansas
8-Villanova
9-Texas
10-Pittsburgh

I am not too high on KU to be in top 5 just yet. The key is the big men for Kansas. The backcourt I think Kansas is a top 5 team, if Giles,Kaun, Jackson, Wright (3/4) progress and sign Darrell Arthur then KU is up there. I am wary of our front court


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> They should still be top 10.


If the whole team was coming back yea, but it will be a false ranking. Being an LSU grad/fan, it would be great to see that, but I don't see how. 

We'll see...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

FastbreaK said:


> If the whole team was coming back yea, but it will be a false ranking. Being an LSU grad/fan, it would be great to see that, but I don't see how.
> 
> We'll see...


You graduated from LSU?


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> You graduated from LSU?


'90


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

FastbreaK said:


> '90


That's awesome. I go there right now. Geaux Tigers :cheers:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Draft deadline has come and gone. Anyone care to update your list?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

College Basketball: Early 2006-07 Top 25


----------



## carneytime10 (Apr 2, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Here's my top 40 from last year done posted on April 1, 2005.... before the final, and before any publications did their top 10, or anyone did a bracket. :
> 
> Oklahoma was a major disappointment this year. Kentucky was a brutal pick.
> Other stinkers - Miami Fla. LMAO at #16.
> ...


ucla # 14 and memphis # 23. ucla still has jordan farmar and memphis only key player lost is ronney carney, memphis still has darius washigton and shawn williums.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

carneytime10 said:


> ucla # 14 and memphis # 23. ucla still has jordan farmar and memphis only key player lost is ronney carney, memphis still has darius washigton and shawn williums.


Darius Washington and Shawne Williams both declared for the draft. They could go back, though, as neither hired an agent, I believe. The same thing applies to Farmar as well.


----------



## carneytime10 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ghost said:


> 1. Florida
> 2. Memphis
> 3. UCLA
> 4. North Carolina
> ...


to me you have the best top so far


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

That's ridiculous. No way would Ghost keep this top 10. Memphis isnt returning Carney and it's pretty much a certainty that SWilliams and DWashington are leaving Calipari. That's way too much talent to lose and be ranked number 2. 

UCLA also looks to lose Farmar. That will hurt them and they probably are at the bottom of the top 10 if they're there at all.

And UT may be good but it's very debatable that they'll be a top 10 team without Tucker and presumably Gibson since most are saying they're a package deal. 

I'm not saying my top from 2 months ago is better (it's actually relatively similar) but I think people will have a better idea of the top 10 in June.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

As Gtown alluded to, Calipari will be lucky to get Williams back. According to ESPN and some other sources, Washington is as good as gone. Memphis has some solid guys left behind (see Douglas-Roberts), but problem is - there's no one coming to replace the other guys. If I remember correctly, Memphis' class stinks this year and 2007 isn't looking too great either.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

carneytime10 said:


> to me you have the best top so far



BTW - no Duke = not best Top 10


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis' class with Willie Kemp and Pierre Niles is pretty good, but thye will be a top 20 team instead of a top 10.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

*As a college basketball fan im pumped about next season*

moreso then recent years, the rule came in a perfet time i think because its a great class going to college..

juts so many teams i want to see, florida the first national championt o come baack in tact in years, ohio state with oden the most heraleded big man in awhile, UNC with a LOADED class along with hansborough..

Kansas with a very nice clas coming in along with a great class from last year,theyre gonan be loaded..

see how far duek falls and if mcroberts wil lbe able to be a go to guy and how theyre class is..

just so many great storylines and intirguing teams..


----------

